# Catahoula dog?



## JPiantedosi

Any one have any experience with a catahoula dog as an LGD? or as a general farm guardian? I had one when I was a kid that did everything with me. I have concidered one as a farm/yard dog, but I wonder if they might have too much prey drive for sheep..... mine was a reat catch dog when the neighbors pigs got out..

Jim


----------



## JasoninMN

Catahoulas can be great all around farm dogs. They are not the easiest breed to train though and there is a lot of variety in temperament and type since they are a working breed and not a show dog. You have softer dogs that are used for herding and baying and harder dogs that are used as catch dogs. You would need to look around and find a breeder that's breeding for the traits you desire. Most cats are kept on farms as all around farm dogs at some point.


----------



## Countrygrl3

I love mine! 

He is beyond excellent as a farm guardian dog. He has killed foxes, groundhogs, possums, pretty much anything that looks like it might be a potential threat to the livestock or kids. If he cant catch it, he tree's it and bellows until we come shoot it. He has the whole farm to himself and we never have a problem with him wandering off. On the farm he is aggressive with other dogs, so I dont let any outside dogs on the property, but when I take him off property he is totally fine. 

He was a lil rough with the chickens at first, but quickly understood what we wanted and is great with the hogs, goats, horses and poultry. 

He can be a bit stubborn so they definately need a different approach when training them. I wouldnt trade mine for the world!


----------



## CesumPec

I have a Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog. He is the unfortunate result of a grand champion and one of the worst confirmation cat's ever. He is without a doubt the dumbest dog I've ever had but he loves me and I love him. 

He came to me after his first owner woke up to him peeing in her bed...well, technically he was peeing on her head, but her head was on the bed, so close enough. When she brought him to my house to hold until he could be re-homed, he dragged her on the leash, fully in command of any situation that involved the two of them. The next day my 5 yr old daughter was walking him on a leash and getting him to heal, stay, and walk on command. He had been leash trained by the guy who owned that grand champion, so the dog knew plenty, including that he was smarter than the dumb blond that had been his owner. My daughter fell in love with him so now 11 years later he is still part of our family.

Cat's are hunters and he has killed a cat and rabbit in our backyard but he never bothered the pet cat we had when he moved in. So he is smart enough to know a pet from a stray. 

Would I trust him around chickens and sheep, not at this point in his life. but maybe if he had been trained to them as a pup it would be OK. But if I was looking for a good guard dog for the farm, based on my limited experience with this one dog, I wouldn't start with cats.


----------



## RJMAcres

We have a catahula.
Very smart, very dedicated and to danged brave for her own good.
Makes a great farm dog and house guard.
Never tried her as a LGD as we have Great Pyr's for that job.


----------



## ozark_jewels

I have an 11 year old Catahoula/Anatolian. Had him since I bought his mother(Anatolian), and she came with 12 unborn puppies from the neighbours Catahoula male.
Shane is the most wonderful, loving and hilarious farm dog ever. He is good with all the animals and the family. He is slowing down now, but still loves everything about farm life. I do not look forward to the time when I have to put him down. Hoping he just falls asleep one day and doesn't wake up. 

He did not like the idea of being an LGD. But he is a great farm/yard dog.


----------



## Rock

My friend Amanda has this breed. They are out standing catch and herd dogs. Great at running off predators (she backpacked all over the U.P. with 1, lots of bears)
Not sure about putting them with sheep, I think alot would have to do with training, but in general they should make outstanding general purpose farm dogs.


----------



## TedH71

I have a registered one and have had many since. They're more appropriate for people who use them on cattle and hogs. Might be a bit too rough on sheep and goats. Great guard dogs but they do take a couple of years to learn not to wander off the property though.


----------



## 3010

Ours does great with goats, chickens, and ducks. Doesn't wander off and no problems standing her ground or chasing off predators. Not the brightest, but didn't need to train her much; everything came pretty naturally to her. Husband's first time owning one, and he's said all ours from now on will be Catahoulas....


----------



## Pops2

you have to actively train them to be easy on soft stock. because they are kind of a fad breed now a lot are crap bred from non working parents'
a wellbred working one will do everthing you ask of them & then some.


----------



## Jean in Virginia

Our cat fought in the great groundhog war of 2011, and single-pawedly got a baby groundhog from somewhere. Dunno if she went down the hole or what, as baby didn't have it's eyes open yet. I thought she had a squeaky toy.

She will give the evil rooster an attitude adjustment by plopping on him and that is something to see as he is as tall as she is, and she'll hold him down for close to a minute and then let him up. Of course the roo acts as if this is his plan.... Has never touched a hen, but she keeps me safe. 

Not a lickey dog, which I like, but also job oriented, not pet oriented. Will not come in the house except for about twice a year...comes in, does a quick walk-through and goes back out. 

Still barks at the neighbors every time they come outside, but they don't mind since it keeps the bear out of their yard too.

Very sorry to hear that they are becoming popular/fashionable. Durn shame.


----------



## CesumPec

My LCLD (wow, sounds like some sort of disease), named Chase, has had something of a personality change since his 11 yr companion, a dalmatian named Nikki, went to the great kennel in the sky at 16 yrs old. Chase was always my dog and was friendly but not especially interested in other family members except Nikki. They were inseparable. 

Now my work schedule keeps me away from home 3 weeks a month and Chase has learned to love my wife, sleeps beside her and follows her around the house, and has become a much quieter, gentler dog. He has lost interest in other dogs and when my mother visits with her hyper puppy Malti-Poo, Chase would rather be in a different room. 

Of course, at 12, he's a senior and it is not unusual to see dogs change once they get their AARP cards, but it has been remarkable in his case. He's gone from being a hunter/protector to wanting to be a lap dog.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl

CesumPec, 

I am desperate and don't know what to do and am hoping someone can help me. I have a 15-month-old female Catahoula, Brendle, who is the sweetest thing. She lives in an environment where she has a companion cardigan corgi and has a doggie door so she can go in and out of the house. Initially, she made friends with the dogs next door who dug under the fence to play with her which was okay at first but then they started coming in the house (don't ask me why I did not close the dog door...I don't know). My yard and house was a mess. I suffer from depression and this situation along with some other things going on in my life caused a great deal of anxiety. So much so that I decided to rehome her. I met a guy who lives at the lake and has two other catahoulas who agreed to take her. Once she was rehomed the people next door moved and I realized with her gone how much stress she had caused me. Two weeks later I get a call from my vet asking me if I've been looking for Brendle. Turns out she got away from the guy (who never called me) and had been running a very busy highway near the lake for two weeks. Two women had been trying to catch her but were unable to. They fed her for two weeks until they were finally able to set a trap for her. I drove the 45 minutes away to pick Brendle up. When she saw me she literally wrapped her front legs around my neck and locked her paws and would not let go. That's been about three months ago. The problem I now have is that she has so much pent up energy she has now destroyed two sofas (literally) during the day when I'm at work. I take her for walks but am not able to exercise her enough. She has potential for being trained because she sits on command and I'm sure with some work she would make an excellent cattle dog. I feel that is where she truly needs to be Can someone help me with advise or a desire to take her in. I'd be willing to drive wherever I need to go. I can't in good conscious give her to someone that doesn't have the space or ability to exercise her. 

She is so sweet. I have attached a picture of her (she's even smiling).


----------



## TedH71

First question...where is the dog located at? Have you tried crate training? IT saves lives. I know I can't allow 100% freedom with two of my dogs. One is a worrier who chews out of anxiety and the other one is a lab/rott which is so high energy that she can't remember to hold her potty unless she's confined in a crate over night. The catahoula I have doesn't chew anymore. He's crated on and off. I will be allowing him more freedom soon because he has proven himself.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl

Geez, I'm new to this. Columbia, SC. I'm gone anywhere from 10 to 12 hours a day so I don't crate her. I may be naÃ¯ve but I figure with a doggie door and another dog companion she wouldn't have those issues.


----------



## CesumPec

I don't know what advice i could offer other than I'm not a fan of routinely leaving dogs, even with a doggie door, for 10 - 12 hours a day. The companion dog makes it better, but doesn't make it good. Dogs are pack animals and the leader of the pack abandoning the pack for such a long time with such frequency is an upsetting event every day. Animals as a rule crave a nice safe routine. Anything out of the routine means stress. 

We got our catahula from a breeder who rescued it from a bad home. If you want, PM me and I'll connect you two to see if there is something he could do. he's in northern VA, but he might know someone in SC who could help. 

I'm sorry i can't offer more assistance. it sounds like you really want to do the right thing, you just need some help figuring out what it is.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl

Ideally, I'd like to place her with someone who knows and has catahoulas. I'd be willing to drive there. By the way, she was a rescue. I had a cocker that lived for 18 years. She stayed with my mom during the day. My mom is no longer with us.


----------



## TedH71

Sounds like she either has anxiety issues (like my rescue dog has) or is so bored that there's no other pack member to be with that she's chewing stuff. It can be either way.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl

I think she is truly bored and would love to place her somewhere in the Catahoula community. I sent a message to someone who indicated she was interested if she lived closer and told her I'd be willing to take Brendle to her but she hasn't been on line in several days. I'm also working with the Southeastern Catahoula Rescue group located in Florida.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl

Does anyone know how to get in touch with EasyDay? She indicated she would take Brendle but that I live to far away. I sent her a private message that I'd be willing to drive to Arkansas but she hasn't been on line since her original post. I am very motivated to rehome her with someone who knows catahoulas.


----------



## TedH71

This dog doesn't look like a purebred catahoula. I would speculate that she is part border collie. They can come in merle colors too. The ear set is totally different from a catahoula's. Her ear set, however, does look like a border collie's.


----------

